# How to develop Ni as an ENTP?



## Jasaf3 (Dec 11, 2016)

For me, Ni is the most desirable cognitive function, although it's not in my concious stack. I don't give a **** it's not supposed to be that way, I want it developed. Any suggestion? *All contributions are deeply admired.* Thank you!


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Reincarnation


----------



## MusiCago (Jan 3, 2017)

Considering you're an Ne Dom, the way Ni works will seem illogical, ignorant, or stupid to you. Ni looks for probabilities, it's interest is seeing the true purpose of something. Ni is intuition in the sense it tries to see the true conclusions, you prefer Ne because your brain doesnt think this way. Ne is happy seeing possibilities and being creative. Ni is happy seeing subjective impressions and coming to a final conclusion. Obviously these intuition styles are very different and I can't give any advice on developing something your brain prefers to suppress, sorry.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

myjazz said:


> Reincarnation


*Words of absolute, pure wisdom.*


You put the legend himself - _Plato_ - to shame.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Jasaf3 said:


> For me, Ni is the most desirable cognitive function, although it's not in my concious stack. I don't give a **** it's not supposed to be that way, I want it developed. Any suggestion? *All contributions are deeply admired.* Thank you!



Become counter-intuitive. Do the exact opposite of what your gut tells you to do. When you're done getting smacked around by life, proceed to embrace your Ne.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Become counter-intuitive. Do the exact opposite of what your gut tells you to do. When you're done getting smacked around by life, proceed to embrace your Ne.


You're essentially telling him to kill himself inside.


----------



## MusiCago (Jan 3, 2017)

Endologic said:


> You're essentially telling him to kill himself inside.


That's the point


----------



## Azure Dreamer (May 26, 2016)

develop your si to be on par with your ne. It should have a similar effect to Ni.


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

Jasaf3 said:


> For me, Ni is the most desirable cognitive function, although it's not in my concious stack. I don't give a **** it's not supposed to be that way, I want it developed. Any suggestion? *All contributions are deeply admired.* Thank you!


To begin with your intuition is projected outwards into the world. The symbols/links/connections/possibilities appears as if discovered in the world and inherent in the external objects. You see many connections and associations between objects and the potential they hold.

Ni is within the self. These symbols come from within, not the the world. The links/associations/possibilities are between inner objects. If objects of the world make a connection it is to an inner personal symbol/image.

I don't know if Ni can be consciously developed. I don't know if this will be beneficial or not. It may help you to understand another's perspective that is different to your own orientation.
An exercise you could try:

Imagine you are on a boat.
What kind of boat is this? what colours is it? Where abouts are you on this boat?
Let the scene unfold and tell me where is this boat? is it in the ocean, a river, on land?
What is happening around you?
What's the weather like?
What can you see on the horizon?

.. etc.

As this images shifts and transforms what do you think it means? Does this image have some symbolic representation personal to you? Does this image represent your inner state? Did it come with a realisation about something?

Likely this will likely feel 'silly' to you. It seems 'inside out' and not to be taken seriously. It's _just_ your imagination, nothing more. You mind naturally orientates itself outwards and projects into objects so this should feel like it's going against your grain a bit, or twisting your own perspective.


However you could say you unconscious mind is filling in the details of your image. The Ni dom draws connections between its images and pays attention to where they have come from and where they are going. From these images they can perceive realisations about them and the world or see underlying connections. They can shift their perspective and envision new ways of seeing things. Sometimes these symbols, attached to unconscious patterns, can be predictive and see how events are likely to unfold.


----------



## Silastar (Mar 29, 2016)

You cannot choose to change functions.
Accept who you are!


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Azure the Dreamer said:


> develop your si to be on par with your ne. It should have a similar effect to Ni.


This essentially. (Although I think it's impossible for anyone to have their Dom and inferior functions on par....that would contradict the whole idea of function stacks)

There's no point for you ''developing'' Ni because it's not in your stack, therefore not in your natural preferences. You trying to ''use'' Ni would come off as forced and fake and would ultimately be your actual four functions replacing it. 

Combining some of your actual functions may make up for those you don't have. For instance, I don't have Ti and it sounds cool. Well, my Si can analyze data through Te than my weaker Ne can look at all the possibilities said data gives and then I have some sort of Ti? But logically, I can't see the world through Ti lens. Te is just too strong. It focuses on the outside world and in the inside world, well, that's all Si/Fi territory, so no place for Ti. 

As an ENTP, you have the gift of effortless possibility generating. Ti assists with with logical, inner consistency. And finally your weaker Si can remind you of what makes actual sense to you in the real world, based on your experiences. So the question at this point is: Why would you even _need_ Ni?


----------



## GeniusOverlord (Mar 14, 2015)

MusiCago said:


> Considering you're an Ne Dom, the way Ni works will seem illogical, ignorant, or stupid to you. Ni looks for probabilities, it's interest is seeing the true purpose of something. Ni is intuition in the sense it tries to see the true conclusions, you prefer Ne because your brain doesnt think this way. Ne is happy seeing possibilities and being creative. Ni is happy seeing subjective impressions and coming to a final conclusion. Obviously these intuition styles are very different and I can't give any advice on developing something your brain prefers to suppress, sorry.


I have different states which I dip into randomly. I have experienced what you described with regards to Ni in terms of seeing the underlying patterns behind a concept or anything abstract, which is very different from my usual social state where something a new idea can be connected with an infinite amount of ideas. There is an experience of the complete opposite to my usual chaotic experience of the world, a level of focus which is very calm and collected, and unlike my Ne, it is narrowed down to whatever I avert my mind to. 

I usually experience the opposite when I meditate for more than 40 mins and enter a deep state, or when I have dips in my mood and state. Also, a brain exercise or a weird hybrid of meditation also known as active imagination or image streaming helped bridge the game between varying states.


Anyone familiar with the works of Dario Nardi? I want to a) educate myself through your insight b) discuss his works and attempts of finding loopholes in flipping the script after sufficient insight is attained


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Endologic said:


> You're essentially telling him to kill himself inside.


That appears to be what he wants anyway. May as well give him the hand basket.


----------



## MusiCago (Jan 3, 2017)

GeniusOverlord said:


> I have different states which I dip into randomly. I have experienced what you described with regards to Ni in terms of seeing the underlying patterns behind a concept or anything abstract, which is very different from my usual social state where something a new idea can be connected with an infinite amount of ideas. There is an experience of the complete opposite to my usual chaotic experience of the world, a level of focus which is very calm and collected, and unlike my Ne, it is narrowed down to whatever I avert my mind to.
> 
> I usually experience the opposite when I meditate for more than 40 mins and enter a deep state, or when I have dips in my mood and state. Also, a brain exercise or a weird hybrid of meditation also known as active imagination or image streaming helped bridge the game between varying states.
> 
> ...


Well if you're experienced with *sometimes* using your Ni that means you are developing it. What is your score with Ni on function tests? If you want an insightful example of Ni I will give one to you! So the night before you were listening to a love song and it reminded of you this guy/girl you like (I don't know your sexuality and I'm not going to assume.) Well today you had plans to hang out with them, so you're on your way over to their house. At the last minute, you get too nervous and drive off. Well let's say you're listening to whatever radio you use (either from your car or phone), and that same song from the night before comes on. In the Ni user's mind, this is the universe trying to speak to them. The Ni user would then drive back and hang out with the person solely because of "signs" from the universe. Now of course this is completely subjective, and not every Ni user is going to think this way what so ever. The point is though, the user heard a song and came to an immediate conclusion that the universe was speaking to them (that is, if the user believes these things happen which a lot of Ni doms do.) There is no factual evidence that the universe was or even can speak to them, but the user was given information and came to a *probable* conclusion based on their intuition. In many other people's mind, this is not probable nor does it make any sense. However, in the user's mind, it made 110% sense.


----------



## GeniusOverlord (Mar 14, 2015)

MusiCago said:


> Well if you're experienced with *sometimes* using your Ni that means you are developing it. What is your score with Ni on function tests? If you want an insightful example of Ni I will give one to you! So the night before you were listening to a love song and it reminded of you this guy/girl you like (I don't know your sexuality and I'm not going to assume.) Well today you had plans to hang out with them, so you're on your way over to their house. At the last minute, you get too nervous and drive off. Well let's say you're listening to whatever radio you use (either from your car or phone), and that same song from the night before comes on. In the Ni user's mind, this is the universe trying to speak to them. The Ni user would then drive back and hang out with the person solely because of "signs" from the universe. Now, of course, this is completely subjective, and not every Ni user is going to think this way what so ever. The point is though, the user heard a song and came to an immediate conclusion that the universe was speaking to them (that is, if the user believes these things happen which a lot of Ni doms do.) There is no factual evidence that the universe was or even can speak to them, but the user was given information and came to a *probable* conclusion based on their intuition. In many other people's mind, this is not probable nor does it make any sense. However, in the user's mind, it made 110% sense.


Its funny I scored 100% on Ni and 95% on Ne.

From my experience of Ne and what I believe to be Ni is the following:

Ne: typing in key words on google and seeing all the possible results which are linked to the key words. 
Ni: typing in a key word but you make a quantum leap past the buffering search process to the most insightful website with the answer laid down to you intuitively with crystal clarity.

Btw both of these surpass conscious/verbal thought and is mostly imagery and gut sensation, but it is really bursts of ideas(that lead to insight) vs a burst of insight that lead to ideas.

I have observed myself when I brainstorm and when I predict future events(not prophet like of course), one is very stimulating and holds states of euphoria, while the other is very mellow and laid back where my mind is absolutely still, it is almost like a state of Zazen. I am not sure which one I am most inclined to, because looking back at when I was a kid, I utilized Ni quite often. A knowing without having the T function to explain why.

In regards to my cognitive stack: I scored:

Ni:100%
Ne:95%
Te:60%
Ti:100%
Se:85%
Si:100%
Fe:30%
Fi:50%

I believe my Se is a result of athletics and enjoying the burn on the gym, with a slight addiction to pain. I definitely map out my past memories with precision (Si). I am not too sure about the development of my F functions, emotions are a riddle to me.


----------



## MusiCago (Jan 3, 2017)

GeniusOverlord said:


> Its funny I scored 100% on Ni and 95% on Ne.
> 
> From my experience of Ne and what I believe to be Ni is the following:
> 
> ...


Take the key2cognition test, that's more accurate. These results don't make sense at all. I'm also wondering how you would react/think in the example I gave in my other post.


----------



## GeniusOverlord (Mar 14, 2015)

Well with the universe speaking to you...my INTP ex was almost as delusional  

Cognitive Process	Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
extraverted Sensing (Se) ********************************* (33.2)
good use
introverted Sensing (Si) ******************** (20)
limited use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ****************************************** (42.6)
excellent use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) **************************************** (40.6)
excellent use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ***************************** (29.4)
average use
introverted Thinking (Ti) *********************************** (35.5)
good use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) *********** (11.2)
unused
introverted Feeling (Fi) **************************** (28.3)

I have something similar but it is a knowing without really going through the logical process and without going through a system of brainstorming. It is just gut level of clarity. It comes randomly, but I have learnt to access it more easier


@Drunkparrot I call upon Thee to shed light upon our time of darkness, wachu think ma bruddaa?


----------



## Stawker (Nov 30, 2016)

What's so special about Ni? ppl say my Ni is pretty strong and honestly I have no fucking idea when I'm using it lol.


----------



## GeniusOverlord (Mar 14, 2015)

Stawker said:


> What's so special about Ni? ppl say my Ni is pretty strong and honestly I have no fucking idea when I'm using it lol.


Stawker.


----------



## GeniusOverlord (Mar 14, 2015)

I know an INTJ chick, who took cocaine and scored ENTP on a personality test. Believe it or not she was more annoying than me and got out of her introverted shell. It was as if she surpassed my Ne mania. Just something interesting observed with regards to accessing shadow functions.


----------

